#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Жизнеописание и духовное завещание великого учителя дзогчен Лонгчена Рабджама

## Dechen Norzang

И снова Каширам! Очередной его перевод: "Жизнеописание и духовное завещание великого учителя дзогчен Лонгчена Рабджама"

Перевод с тибетского: Каширам. Перевод с английского М. Русаковой. Редактор: К. Кравчук
М.: Ганга, 2013
60 х 84 1/16, 1500 экз., 120 стр., твердый переплет 

Лонгчен Рабджам (1308–1363) — великий Учитель традиции ньингма, и в частности дзогчен, учения великого совершенства, достигший реализации дхармакаи, завершения стадии «истощения явлений».

Книга содержит жизнеописание Лонгчена Рабджама, духовное завещание «Безупречный свет» и выдержки из его работ, а также две поэмы Патрула, восхваляющие этого великого Учителя.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/6807

----------

Pema Sonam (21.03.2013), Германн (22.03.2013), Михаил_ (18.10.2017), Сергей Хос (21.03.2013)

----------


## Павел Ш.

А кто такой Каширам?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> А кто такой Каширам?


Один хитрый персонаж  :Smilie:  Если не читаете по-английски, а книга интересует - покупайте  :Smilie:

----------


## Павел Ш.

А в чём-же заключается его хитрость, любопытно просто, а он является практиком дзогчен, или просто переводчик?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Считайте, что просто переводчик. Тем более в данном случае знание терминологии и теории не особо важно - это ведь жизнеописание, не практический мануал.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Считайте, что просто переводчик. Тем более в данном случае знание терминологии и теории не особо важно - *это ведь жизнеописание, не практический мануал*.


Ну вообще-то не совсем:



> Книга содержит жизнеописание Лонгчена Рабджама, *духовное завещание «Безупречный свет» и выдержки из его работ*


А Лонгченпа - очень сложный автор.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.03.2013), Карма Палджор (24.03.2013), Павел Ш. (23.03.2013)

----------


## Павел Ш.

> А Лонгченпа - очень сложный автор.



Согласен, и я считаю что для переводов таких текстов, желательно наличие практического знания этой темы.

----------


## Павел Ш.

Ну всё равно заказал.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.03.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Ну вообще-то не совсем:
> 
> А Лонгченпа - очень сложный автор.


39 странниц именно текстов  :Smilie:  Хотя тоже немало и можно намудрить, согласен)

----------

Нико (23.03.2013), Сергей Хос (23.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Сложность с неизвестными переводчиками ещё в том, что буддийская литература распространяется либо
- как научная работа;
- как перевод, выполненный в рамках определённой линии передачи.

Когда переводчик шифруется, то не понятно. Ясно, что это не научная работа (т.е. интереса буддологов к ней не будет). Также непонятно, к какой линии передачи принадлежит этот перевод: кто переводил, кто давал переводчику пояснения к тексту и т.д.

Получается некая буддийская литература для общего чтения.
Настораживает ещё то, что книги данного переводчика позиционируются несколько иначе - как глубокая литература по дзогчену. И тут начинается полный кошмар. Скрывать себя и своих учителей - ставить жирный крест на линии передачи. Что ограничивает круг потенциальных читателей любителями эзотерики.

----------

Thinley (02.04.2013), Нико (23.03.2013), Сергей Хос (23.03.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Одним словом, уважаемая *Ганга*, хватит "каширамить"  :Big Grin:

----------

Сергей Хос (23.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.03.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Если же перевод выполнен исключительно по личной инициативе и личному разумению, то в семье эзотериков одним просветлённым стало больше.
Это разве что буддологам простительно. Они в своей научной культурной среде вращаются. Им положено исследовать всякие разные тексты.

----------

